# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  لهن الجنة 2-3

## عفاف الهدى

كل إعاقات البدن بما فيها كف البصر تتطلب عوناً معنوياً  إلى جانب المعاونة الجسدية والمادية.. طالما أن العقل يعمل والقلب ينبض، فهناك  أحلام وآمال علينا جميعا أن نعمل على تحقيقها بما نستطيعه من خلال القوانين  والأنظمة التي تجور عليهم في كثير من الأحيان..
منيرة الدوسري امرأة كف بصرها بعد ان انهت دراستها الجامعية وكانت حينها قد عملت  معلمة لعامين وبعد ان بدأ نور بصرها يخبو سريعاً، جاءها قرار بالفصل من  الخدمة.
نعم صحيح فالمعلمة يجب أن تكون مبصرة ولكن ألم يكن هناك خيار آخر تقول  منيرة: عندما وصلني قرار الفصل امتثلت ونفذت دون أي محاولة لجهلي بكثير من الحقوق  او على الأقل الاقتراحات الاخرى كبديل، فلماذا لم احوّل الى معلمة في معاهد النور  فالكفيفات هناك يعملن؟! لماذا لم أعيّن كمعلمة مساعدة للصفوف الابتدائية في المواد  التي تتطلب تلقيناً شفوياً؟ لماذا فجأة توقفت الحياة حولي وصار لزاماً علي أن أحجر  في البيت بلا عمل ولا علم لأني عندما حاولت ان اواصل دراساتي العليا ووجهت بالرفض  لسببين، تجاوز السن القانونية وكفاف البصر وقد اشرت بالامس الى الوسيلة التي  ستمتطيها منيرة في التعليم العالي بصحبة الاجهزة القارئة للكتب، فهي حتى لم تعد  بحاجة لشخص يقرأ لها وانما قادرة على الاكتفاء بذاتها ووسائلها الخاصة بل انها  تقول: لست محتاجة حتى لمن يكتب لي اثناء الامتحانات، فأمامي خياران إما الكتابة  العادية لأني أتقنها او استخدام الحاسوب الخاص بمكفوفي البصر.. ومع هذا لم تجد أذنا  منصتة ولا عقلاً يؤمن بقدرات الآخرين حتى وان فقدوا بعض الحواس .. 

هل يحتاج  ان نذكر اصحاب الشأن بهيلين كيلر أو الاساتذة الذين علموا كثيرا منا في مراحل  دراسية مختلفة منهم سعوديون وإخوة عرب وقد أدوا رسالتهم تجاه طلابهم على اكمل وجه،  ومع هذا فمنيرة تقول: اريد ان اتابع الدراسة لي قبل ان اهدف الى ان اكون معلمة، أو  غيرها، كانت تتحدث بحماس تتخلله الحرقة وهي تبتعد عن مسند الظهر في المقعد وتجلس  على طرفه.. أما الاخرى فتقول: اتصلت يوماً بأحد مديري كليات البنات فقلت له: أنا  اكملت المرحلة الثانوية وأريد ان ألتحق بالكلية ولكني كفيفة فقال لها المدير: وماذا  يعني كفيفة ؟!! وعندما شرحت له معنى الكلمة رفض بحجة القانون.. اليوم تعمل المدارس  على دمج المعاق مع الصحيح فلماذا لا يكون ذلك في كل المراحل بدءاً من رياض الاطفال  وانتهاء بالجامعة وما فوقها

----------

فرح (01-20-2011)

----------


## فرح

هـــــدى حبيبتي .
لازاااال امجتمع للاسف كلام في كلام 
وكثييير من ذوي الاحتياجااات الخاصه يعانووون ..
ربي يعينها ويحقق امنيتها ..
دمتِ غاااليتي ودااام عطااائك المتألق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورة خية عالمرور

----------


## أمينه

الله يكون بالعون 

ويا رب يحقق أمنية كل محتاج وطموح في بلد يكسر الطموحات 

انكسر قلبي لقصة هذه المسكينه وما أخفي أكبر من معاناة هذه الفئه الخاصة 

أجرهم على الله 




كل اشكر لك أختي عفاف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا فيش خيو

----------

